# Orgasmo? No, grazie



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2013)

Io condivido.  http://doppiozero.com/rubriche/336/201306/un-orgasmo-doveroso


> Recentemente su Liberation è apparso un dibattito intitolato Abbasso l'orgasmo. Che succede, ci si domanda: Parigi, la patria indiscussa del libertinismo? Invero gli autori di Abbasso l'orgasmo sostengono che la liberazione sessuale oggi altro non sia  che una variante del sistema capitalistico che vende protuberanze, dildi, vibratori, oggetti in puro lattice, orgasmi telefonici, viagra e cialis  presso pornoshop, farmacie, chirurgie estetiche, linee telefoniche e siti internet. Un sistema di doveri e raccomandazioni che sessuologi televisivi, giornali porno, trasmissioni hard e semi-hard impongono al vasto pubblico.
> 
> Dai tempi della disputa tra Agostino e Giuliano - vescovo pelagiano, di Eclano - la civiltà cristiana occidentale è ossessionata dall'orgasmo. Agostino lo descrive in questo modo:
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ho letto l'articolo di Liberation e il pamphlet di cui si parla. Però dico, sì grazie. Tra senza e il con preferisco il con.


----------



## Leda (29 Ottobre 2013)

Senza schiavitù, sì, grazie. Quando pare a me, fottendomene delle statistiche, del giusto e dello sbagliato e del 'si fa così o cosà sennò...'.
Come _obbligo_, è già da un po' che dico no, prima di tutto concettualmente ed operativamente a seguire 

Grande zia :up:


----------



## Innominata (29 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ho letto l'articolo di Liberation e il pamphlet di cui si parla. Però dico, sì grazie. Tra senza e il con preferisco il con.


Ma quest'articolo davvero mica male dice che il con tante volte vuol dire il senza tantissimo altro. Se fosse un con con tutto il resto assicurato, un orgasmo senza i senza, allora si...


----------



## Leda (29 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma quest'articolo davvero mica male dice che *il con tante volte vuol dire il senza tantissimo altro*. Se fosse un con con tutto il resto assicurato, un orgasmo senza i senza, allora si...



:up:


http://www.donnaclick.it/salute-donna/29997/gli-obiettivi-fissi-della-sessualita-infelice/


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2013)

@Leda, Innominata, vi abbraccerei seduta stante. Che mi piace tanto dell'articolo è proprio la distanza che segnala Innominata tra l'esserci della cosa e il suo non esserci, dove l'esserci manca l'essere, e il non esserci lo coglie mancandolo.
Son tempi questi di decadimento della _performance_, e siamo all'avanguardia noi qui che abbiamo capito che, se anche non mancheranno 10 delle quindici marche di spazzolini da denti sugli scaffali del super (cosa che moltissimi TEMONO), di quelle 15 marche tutte alla fine non sappiamo che farne più, meglio, se pure ne acquistiamo una, come facciamo, non lo facciamo se non perché ci tocca e poi, certo, lo spazzolino da denti è una bella comodità. 
La libertà a cui allude l'articolo non sta nella negazione e nel rifiuto, nell'ascesi da spazzolino, appunto, ma nell'assenza di volontà di accumulo e di rilascio dell'energia orgasmica da ottenimento. Son tempi di recupero e riciclo questi, di solare, non di petrolio, di iuta e canapa per vestiti e non di cotone tritorto in triplo filo, di agricoltura sudata in mezzo alle battaglie tra insetti diversi e non di fertilizzanti azotati. Sapete, io mi sento una figa colossale perché non compro le stesse cose che compra Abramovic, che immagino sia multiorgasmico compulsivo


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma quest'articolo davvero mica male dice che il con tante volte vuol dire il senza tantissimo altro. Se fosse un con* con tutto il resto assicurato*, un orgasmo senza i senza, allora si...


Con tutto il resto? Se e quando è amore è naturale. L'orgasmo e tutto il resto 
E comunque è anche questione fisica fisiologica e mentale. E si raffina con l'esperienza e l'età. E' il discorso sul consumismo che non comprendo. O meglio, lo comprendo se e quando il problema c'è.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io condivido.  http://doppiozero.com/rubriche/336/201306/un-orgasmo-doveroso


E' da parecchio ormai che e' stato stabilito ed io che lo dico, come la liberazione sessuale sia stata eterodiretta e svuotata dai veri significati per sostituirli con quelli per acchiappare le allodole...hanno fatto diventare anche il piacere una merce da consumare....l'altra tappa fondamentale e' stato l'edonismo reganiano e l'edonismo berlusconiano in Italy che hanno svaccato completamente la situescion rendendo ormai anche le relazioni sentimentali a scadenza come uno yogurt...ed in tutto questo s'innesta appunto l'emancipazione femminile gestita alla cazzo dalle deficienti che pensavano di approfittare dello sbandamento/smidollamento del masculo non pensando di andarsi ad infilare invece in un problema piu' grande di prima...

e cmq, colgo l'occasione per ribadire che l'invenzione del reato di femminicidio e' una stronzata cosmica che serve solo da fumo negli occhi ai beoti per far accettare sostanziose risorse economiche per gli avvocati e per i parassiti/sciacalli delle case accoglienza del cazzo... 

AMEN!..


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' da parecchio ormai che e' stato stabilito ed io che lo dico, come la liberazione sessuale sia stata eterodiretta e svuotata dai veri significati per sostituirli con quelli per acchiappare le allodole...hanno fatto diventare anche il piacere una merce da consumare....l'altra tappa fondamentale e' stato l'edonismo reganiano e l'edonismo berlusconiano in Italy che *hanno svaccato completamente la situescion rendendo ormai anche le relazioni sentimentali a scadenza come uno yogurt*...ed in tutto questo s'innesta appunto l'emancipazione femminile gestita alla cazzo dalle deficienti che pensavano di approfittare dello sbandamento/smidollamento del masculo non pensando di andarsi ad infilare invece in un problema piu' grande di prima...
> 
> e cmq, colgo l'occasione per ribadire che l'invenzione del reato di femminicidio e' una stronzata cosmica che serve solo da fumo negli occhi ai beoti per far accettare sostanziose risorse economiche per gli avvocati e per i parassiti/sciacalli delle case accoglienza del cazzo...
> 
> AMEN!..


Dici che ci hanno propinato tutta sta palla di Reagan, Thatcher, Berlusconi, scioperi, scuola di Chicago, lassez-faire, neocon, teocon, Bush, Milton Friedman, guerre del Golfo, Cheney, ecc. solo per scopare di più e ingrassare gli avvocati? Menti raffinatissime...


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' da parecchio ormai che e' stato stabilito ed io che lo dico, come la liberazione sessuale sia stata eterodiretta e svuotata dai veri significati per sostituirli con quelli per acchiappare le allodole...hanno fatto diventare anche il piacere una merce da consumare....l'altra tappa fondamentale e' stato l'edonismo reganiano e l'edonismo berlusconiano in Italy che hanno svaccato completamente la situescion rendendo ormai anche le relazioni sentimentali a scadenza come uno yogurt...ed in tutto questo s'innesta appunto l'emancipazione femminile gestita alla cazzo dalle deficienti che pensavano di approfittare dello sbandamento/smidollamento del masculo non pensando di andarsi ad infilare invece in un problema piu' grande di prima...
> 
> e cmq, colgo l'occasione per ribadire che l'invenzione del reato di femminicidio e' una stronzata cosmica che serve solo da fumo negli occhi ai beoti per far accettare sostanziose risorse economiche per gli avvocati e per i parassiti/sciacalli delle case accoglienza del cazzo...
> 
> AMEN!..


apa:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dici che ci hanno propinato tutta sta palla di Reagan, Thatcher, Berlusconi, scioperi, scuola di Chicago, lassez-faire, neocon, teocon, Bush, Milton Friedman, guerre del Golfo, Cheney, ecc. solo per scopare di più e ingrassare gli avvocati? Menti raffinatissime...


Hai capito tutto...magari se ti leggessi prima  qualcosa anche tu sulla strumentalizzazione dell'eros (Marcuse, Michel Foucault, Chomsky,Baumann etcetc) t'eviteresti tu e l'altro che scrive in coppia tua, figure da cojoni PRENDENDOVI per il culo perche' io de voi me ne sbatto er cazzo.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ciao cara...:mrgreen:[h=3][/h][h=3][/h]


----------

